

Antipattern.io: Every Code Review Is an Opportunity to Learn and Teach - milesf
http://Antipattern.io

======
milesf
Code reviews are where the rubber really hits the road. They are a bit scary,
can lead to arguements, but at the end of the day they are really the only way
to learn and teach coding at a professionally competent level.

I know there are many edge cases out there who will chafe at that statement,
but tell me a better way? Books? Clubs? Schooling & Code Camps? Nuh uh. I've
done them all, and nothing beats code reviews for teaching and learning.

~~~
dozzie
> [...] they are really the _only_ way [...]

> [...] but tell me a _better_ way?

There you go with your claim's inconsistency (emphasis mine).

And how do you explain how professional competency appeared in our industry
_at all_ , if it's _the only_ way?

~~~
milesf
I'm using fightin' words, not logical reasoning. Intersparse all of what I'm
saying with IMNSHO. I'm looking for a discussion on the matter.

I have spoken to, interviewed, and worked with many, many software developers.
I've never met one who was good at what they did, and did not participate in
code reviews. Not one.

~~~
dozzie
I take it's easier in your environment to get code reviews than it is in mine.
I'm yet to land somewhere where code reviews are a casual thing.

But have you considered that it may be the opposite than your claim? That good
developers want code reviews because they're good, not that they're good
because they learned most from code reviews?

Because despite that I don't know many people with much experience with
reviews, I do know some good developers. Where did they come if code review is
the only way to learn much?

